# Consonants mudes



## gvergara

Hola amics:

Aquesta vegada us voldria preguntar quines paraules tenen consonants mudes *en català central*. Mera curiositat. Les que jo conec són (tot i que pugui estar equivocat;  agraeixo qualsevol correcció):

1) Lletra *t* de la terminacions:
__nt _i els seus plurals corresponents, quan n'existeixin (_calen*t,* dolen*t*s_, etc)
__rts_ (_dimar*t*s, quar*t*s._ És el mateix amb participis plurals com ara_ oberts _o d'altres paraules amb aquesta mateixa terminació?)
__alt_ (_(d)al*t*, malal*t*_)
2) La *r* dels infinitius en __ar, _er, _ir_ (_canta*r*, vole*r*, parti*r*_) i alguns substantius acabats en vocal+_r (encara que no sé quins sí i quins no)
3) _llavo*r*s_
4) _don*c*s_
5) _tem*p*s_. Passa el mateix amb la _p _de _camp(s)_?
6) _(com)p*r*endre_ (i les seves formes del futur i condicional)
7) _a*r*bre_
8) _aque*s*t_
9) _am*b* _(seguida de consonant)
10) _cale*r*s, dine*r*s_

No hi he inclos ni la _h _a principi de paraula (_*h*ora)_, ni les vocals finals quan hi ha assimilació fonètica (_qu*e* Ana_), ni els dígrafs que representin només un so, com ara _ix_ (_ca*i*xa_) o _gu_ (_g*u*erra)_. Com més paraules pugueu afegir-hi, millor. Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Penyafort

És correcte, però recorda que, si són finals i van seguides de vocal (o de pronom en el cas de l'infinitiu), també es pot produir un fenomen de sensibilització que fa que es tornin a pronunciar.

_San*t* Adrià, fen*t*-ho, cen*t* un
fe*r*-hi, dona*r*-te, ana*r*-se'n
aque*s*t home
am*b* ells_

Tot sigui dit, a nivell col·loquial, algunes d'aquestes sensibilitzacions no són fetes per tots els parlants.


----------



## Doraemon-

Ja fa molts anys i no sé si me'n recordo de totes les regles. Però a veure si em surt:
-la R a final de paraula en: infinitius (cantar, voler, decidir...), monosil·làbics (por, flor, clar, dur...), derivats en -ar, -er i -or (canyissar, cambrer, claror...) i aquestes mateixes formes seguides de S (calers, clars...). No en la resta (amor, impur, vulgar, ésser com a substantiu...). Hi ha excepcions a la norma (mar, cor, mor, ...). A notar que en mallorquí n'hi ha més erres mudes que en català central (amor i mar tenen R muda, en 'cor' en canvi es pronuncia), i que sobre la R final no hi ha cap "regla definitiva".
-la T i la D en final de síl·laba acabada en -LT i -NT (molt, mont, adverbis acabats en -ment, profund, herald...), les mateixes formes seguides de S (alts, sants...), i entre R i S (perds, forts, verds, dimarts...).
-la P i la B en final de síl·laba acabada en -MB, -MP i seguits de S (camp, amb, temps, ambdós...)
-variants locals concretes de paraules específiques fora de regles generals (aquest, prendre i derivats, doncs, arbre...)
També s'ha fet muda la L en -LP, però en aquest cas no s'hi considera perquè s'optà per no escriure-la (pop=polp, cop=colp...)
A part hi ha la lletra muda en totes les varietats de català: la H.
Menció apart mereixerien els dígrafs, que serien una qüestió apart. No són propiament un "lletra muda", tot i que es podria considerar així la U en gue gui que qui i potser fins i tot la I en -ig. En català oriental (no en altres dialectes) també la I en -ix (deixar, fluix...), L·L (en vies de desaparició en català central), TLL, etc.


----------



## Dymn

> És el mateix amb participis plurals com ara_ oberts _o d'altres paraules amb aquesta mateixa terminació?


Sí


> encara que no sé quins sí i quins no


Aquesta pàgina et pot ser d'ajut.


> Passa el mateix amb la _p _de _camp(s)_?


Sí


----------



## gvergara

M


Doraemon- said:


> Ja fa molts anys i no sé si me'n recordo de totes les regles. Però a veure si em surt:
> -la R a final de paraula en: infinitius (cantar, voler, decidir...), monosil·làbics (por, flor, clar, dur...), derivats en -ar, -er i -or (canyissar, cambrer, claror...) i aquestes mateixes formes seguides de S (calers, clars...). No en la resta (amor, impur, vulgar, ésser com a substantiu...). Hi ha excepcions a la norma (mar, cor, mor, ...). A notar que en mallorquí n'hi ha més erres mudes que en català central (amor i mar tenen R muda, en 'cor' en canvi es pronuncia), i que sobre la R final no hi ha cap "regla definitiva".
> -la T i la D en final de síl·laba acabada en -LT i -NT (molt, mont, adverbis acabats en -ment, profund, herald...), les mateixes formes seguides de S (alts, sants...), i entre R i S (perds, forts, verds, dimarts...).
> -la P i la B en final de síl·laba acabada en -MB, -MP i seguits de S (camp, amb, temps, ambdós...)
> -variants locals concretes de paraules específiques fora de regles generals (aquest, prendre i derivats, doncs, arbre...)
> També s'ha fet muda la L en -LP, però en aquest cas no s'hi considera perquè s'optà per no escriure-la (pop=polp, cop=colp...)
> A part hi ha la lletra muda en totes les varietats de català: la H.
> Menció apart mereixerien els dígrafs, que serien una qüestió apart. No són propiament un "lletra muda", tot i que es podria considerar així la U en gue gui que qui i potser fins i tot la I en -ig. En català oriental (no en altres dialectes) també la I en -ix (deixar, fluix...), L·L (en vies de desaparició en català oriental), TLL, etc.


Moltíssimes gràcies, Doraemon-, per la teva resposta tan completa. Gràcies també Penyafort i Diamant7 pel enllaç.


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> Ja fa molts anys i no sé si me'n recordo de totes les regles. Però a veure si em surt:
> -la R a final de paraula en: infinitius (cantar, voler, decidir...), monosil·làbics (por, flor, clar, dur...), derivats en -ar, -er i -or (canyissar, cambrer, claror...) i aquestes mateixes formes seguides de S (calers, clars...). No en la resta (amor, impur, vulgar, ésser com a substantiu...). Hi ha excepcions a la norma (mar, cor, mor, ...). A notar que en mallorquí n'hi ha més erres mudes que en català central (amor i mar tenen R muda, en 'cor' en canvi es pronuncia), i que sobre la R final no hi ha cap "regla definitiva".
> -la T i la D en final de síl·laba acabada en -LT i -NT (molt, mont, adverbis acabats en -ment, profund, herald...), les mateixes formes seguides de S (alts, sants...), i entre R i S (perds, forts, verds, dimarts...).
> -la P i la B en final de síl·laba acabada en -MB, -MP i seguits de S (camp, amb, temps, ambdós...)
> -variants locals concretes de paraules específiques fora de regles generals (aquest, prendre i derivats, doncs, arbre...)
> També s'ha fet muda la L en -LP, però en aquest cas no s'hi considera perquè s'optà per no escriure-la (pop=polp, cop=colp...)
> A part hi ha la lletra muda en totes les varietats de català: la H.
> Menció apart mereixerien els dígrafs, que serien una qüestió apart. No són propiament un "lletra muda", tot i que es podria considerar així la U en gue gui que qui i potser fins i tot la I en -ig. En català oriental (no en altres dialectes) també la I en -ix (deixar, fluix...), L·L (en vies de desaparició en català central), TLL, etc.


M'he adonat que potser a la teva llista també podríem afegir-hi la terminació _NC (_cinc, tronc, blanc_...)


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Moltes de les paraules amb lletres mudes pertanyent també al valencià( català occidental). Trobe que en són degudes més a una relaxació en la pronúncia ( i ací podríem discutir si es déu a la pressió del castellà). Els valencians usem molt a sovint "assumpte" i quasi tots per no dir tothom diem "assunte", el nom Assumpció, molt freqüent a la meua zona, no he trobat guapo que la pronuncie bé: "Assunció" i mira que per ací solen fer-ho bastant bé. Espatla no es pronuncia espal-la, diem en la conversa espala allargant una miqueta la ele, però sense duplicar-la.
Respecte a la paraula "camps", la pe ix pràcticament al pronunciar la eme i intentar pronunciar la esse. D'altres que haveu citar ja fa temps com "colp" és clarament un dialectisme barceloní, que s'escampa irremeiablement, perquè després a l'expressió "de colp i volta" es recupera l' ele en l'escriptura i en la parla; també he de dir que mantes vegades he sentit dir de "cop i volta".


----------



## gvergara

Penyafort said:


> És correcte, però recorda que, si són finals i van seguides de vocal (o de pronom en el cas de l'infinitiu), també es pot produir un fenomen de sensibilització que fa que es tornin a pronunciar.
> 
> _San*t* Adrià, fen*t*-ho, cen*t* un
> fe*r*-hi, dona*r*-te, ana*r*-se'n
> aque*s*t home
> am*b* ells_
> 
> Tot sigui dit, a nivell col·loquial, algunes d'aquestes sensibilitzacions no són fetes per tots els parlants.


De sobte m'han sorgit dos dubtes nous entorn d'aquest tema:

1) La C de la terminació _NC desapareix de la pronunciació en algunes variants del català (_cinc_, per exemple). Aixó també passa amb formes verbals com ara _ti_*nc *o_ ven*c*_?
2) En Penyafort ha esmentat alguns casos en què algunes consonants finals mudes sí que són pronunciades quan la paraula que les segueix comença amb vocal (veure més amunt)... Això també passa amb la terminació _LT (_mol*t a*mor_)

Gràcies per endavant,

G.


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> 1) La C de la terminació _NC desapareix de la pronunciació en algunes variants del català (_cinc_, per exemple). Aixó també passa amb formes verbals com ara _ti_*nc *o_ ven*c*_?


Jo de manera aïllada (és a dir per separat, o abans de consonant) pronuncio _cinc_, _tinc _i _venc _com la _ng _anglesa, sense /k/. Abans de vocal, potser a _cinc _sí que pronuncio la /k/, a _tinc _i _venc _no ho crec, però tampoc no sonaria malament pronunciar-la.


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> 2) En Penyafort ha esmentat alguns casos en què algunes consonants finals mudes sí que són pronunciades quan la paraula que les segueix comença amb vocal (veure més amunt)... Això també passa amb la terminació _LT (_mol*t a*mor_)


No, de fet es redueix bàsicament a algunes paraules acabades en -nt, com ara _sant, vint _o _cent_. De tota manera, com bé diu, col·loquialment molta gent no les pronuncia.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Dymn said:


> Jo de manera aïllada (és a dir per separat, o abans de consonant) pronuncio _cinc_, _tinc _i _venc _com la _ng _anglesa, sense /k/. Abans de vocal, potser a _cinc _sí que pronuncio la /k/, a _tinc _i _venc _no ho crec, però tampoc no sonaria malament pronunciar-la.


Before a word beginning with a vowel, is word-final _-nc_ possible to be pronounced [ŋɡ]? ésadir transcribes [ŋɡ] in the cases of _en tinc un com aquest_ and _en tinc una com aquesta_, but [ŋk] in _cinc anys_ and _blanc-i-blau_ | _blanc-i-blava_.

Before a word beginning with a vowel, is word-final _-ng_ pronounced [ŋɡ] as ésadir transcribes? (_rang alt_, _fang espès_, _sang i fetge_, _making of_)



Penyafort said:


> _am*b* ells_


ésadir says the _b_ of _amb_ is pronounced * also before l*, not only before vowel. Is it true?


----------



## Penyafort

LoveVanPersie said:


> ésadir says the _b_ of _amb_ is pronounced * also before l*, not only before vowel. Is it true?


It kind of surprised me. I honestly don't do it, and I _do _pronounce the b in the other three examples.


----------

